# places for romantic picnic?



## tinkerbell (7 Apr 2008)

Have a very special occasion coming up shortly and would love to bring OH for a picnic to some romantic setting in the Leinster area.  Was watching the tv program a week ago where a fellow proposed on the top of a mountain overlooking a waterfall - that kind of place!  Any ideas? (no not that kind!!)


----------



## gnubbit (7 Apr 2008)

Aw that's lovely 

I love Howth head - beautiful views out to sea.  Not sure if that counts as romantic though, apparently I'm almost as unromantic as Mr gnubbit


----------



## Armada (7 Apr 2008)

Hook Head, Wexford... weather permitting


----------



## Megan (7 Apr 2008)

The "Hill of Tara"


----------



## Neadyk (8 Apr 2008)

Glendalough is very picturesque as is the waterfall in Powerscourt.


----------



## NHG (8 Apr 2008)

Woodstock in Inistioge in Co Kilkenny


----------



## z105 (8 Apr 2008)

> Woodstock in Inistioge in Co Kilkenny


And if the OP does go to Woodstock, here sounds like a nice place to go after and I see it got a very good review in the Sunday tribune last week.

http://www.bassetts.ie/

That's of course if you can fit it all in after the picnic ! ;-)


----------



## PMU (9 Apr 2008)

Top of Killiney Hill on a sunny summer’s morning.


----------



## mathepac (9 Apr 2008)

Overlooking Lough Gill in Sligo, sea and mountains behind and to the right, lake and waterfall in front and to the left.


----------



## macnas (9 Apr 2008)

Lough Gill ?? Leinster??


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Apr 2008)

Thanks so much for all the ideas.   Lough Gill can be a romantic weekend maybe as it could be a long drive!   Love the Woodstock idea as it hits all the right romantic notes for me and I think OH!   Maybe abandon the picnic and have a romantic lunch?  Thanks again.  May keep the picnic for another time when weather seems better!!


----------

